# The "Stop Joseph Kony" Thread (campaign against Ugandan guerilla leader)



## Djent (Mar 6, 2012)

This is blowing up on the Internet. The things this guy has done are unthinkable. Just watch the video.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree that he is a horrible person, and does horrible things.

But who are we to stop him? Are we the world police? Should we be sticking our noses in yet another countries problems?

I wonder if this guy has made a video about the Mexican drug cartels, or the rampant corruption in political offices and major corporations. Y'know, the issues that directly, negatively impact American lives.

Hell, maybe I'm just a jaded asshole. Who knows.

Although, the level of commitment this guy has is amazing. I can't deny that his techniques are outfuckingstanding. It's Nazi/WW2-level propaganda, turned on it's ear. 

Out.
Fucking.
Standing.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm with The Hawk here. We have far too many domestic issues right now to be fucking with this.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 6, 2012)

While I agree there are many issues to focus on within our own territory.

I don't see why we can't send a few troops to help out? 

Though I am some what skeptical in teaching other countries our techniques due to problems of the past with U.S. getting involved in other countries and teaching new ideas, and then they turn against us. 

Prayers I have for this cause, and I hope they can find this guy. It's a great mission.

Those children don't deserve what is happening to them, nor anyone else. Slavery is a terrible thing that still happens in the world every day, even in the U.S. still. Not only to kids, but adults as well. 

God be with these guys.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretty cool. If I wasn't such a heartless bastard I might do something to help out. I'm with Hawk as well, though. His tactics are fucking great. My only problem is, why the hell can't anyone have the determination to get things like this done HERE? Where are the half-million people writing, calling and protesting the White House? I'm not talking Occupy shit, either. Something legitimately organized like this. I don't understand how so many want to help another nation out more than our own. You see and hear people complain about OUR economy and OUR government and yada, yada, yada but nothing is done. Start a movement like this to end war in the middle east. Then start another to get our oil domestically so we don't have to deal with them. Then start yet another movement to reduce the power our government has. Politicians (big wigs in DC) can do a LOT of shit that non-politicians would be arrested for. Change that. Make it a level playing field. Also, if you get a law passed, you must abide by it as well. No, "I am passing this for the greater good but me and my colleagues are going to opt out of it." Maybe start a movement like this to capture powerful crime bosses, be it the mafia/mob or a gang like MS-13. Use the money saved from no war to improve schools and put us back in the top tier for education. Put an emphasis on creation and innovation and watch as we stand on the top of the technological world. A proper campaign like this, focused at home, could bring about HUGE change. 

Hell, we should all aspire to start something like this. To be a little more on topic, good for this guy, he is getting shit done that he feels strongly about. Now, where the hell are the millions of Americans that want change? I think it is time for them to step forward and help get shit done.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 7, 2012)

Britain gave them independence and look what they did with it...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2012)

The US isnt in a position to be playing world police unless it is fiscally sensible. Its too bad but thats how it is.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 7, 2012)

The least that anybody can do is share the video on facebook or any other social media. The US has already committed about 100 troops as an advisory role to the Ugandan army in order to apprehend Kony - Joseph Kony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As far as I'm aware, there is no intention to send any more troops but instead to keep the mission going until Kony is captured. So in the grand scheme of things, 100 troops isn't going to cause a fiscal collapse of the American economy or ruin the next healthcare/education bill. So for once, instead of going to the standard line of 'we should sort out our own problems first', think about the other implications. This would be the first time we have managed to get governments to do something through mass and social media. It shows you don't need to have support from advertisers or big companies to get a message out there. If Joseph Kony is brought to trial at the ICC, it shows that our generation achieved something that wouldn't have been possible even 5 or 10 years ago. As long as the awareness is kept up and the US government knows that there is public support, it will kept its current mission going.

At the very least guys, watch the video and share it if you're so inclined


----------



## Fiction (Mar 7, 2012)

They actually sent the 100 troops over last year, and the video was released yesterday, so nothing has resulted from the video as of yet, other then millions of people knowing about Kony. I don't know whether something bigger will happen, personally I do think America needs to sit this one out, they've got their 100 troops, and they shouldn't send more over, I'd hate for this to just turn into another Iraq with Saddam (same shit, different smell), especially with America 15 Trillion dollars in debt, I think they need to sort their shit out before they go screwing around with international affairs of this level.

Edit: I haven't watched the video yet, so forgive me ignorance if the comment contains any, i'm going off what I've *read*, I also pose a question, in the video, does it say where donations go? I can't find anything on the website about where the donations are going, I'm hoping to Uganda to fix up schools, hospitals or whatever else it may be.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 7, 2012)

So I see the argument between those who say "Do something about Kony now" vs those who say "We're not in any position to because we have enough problems over here."

I'm on the side of those who say "Do something about Kony now."

Reason: We have to start somewhere. Since Kony was the first to be indicted by the International Criminal Court, that is one of many places to start to bring about a change throughout the world. Change has to start somewhere. We have to start somewhere. SOMEWHERE! I believe that IF the world is successful in AT LEAST making sure that this does not leave the attention of the media and our governments (especially the U.S. government), it will have a snowball effect in making important changes all over the world. Taking that first step is the scariest. It's out of our comfort zone. But after taking that first step (which is for putting an end to Kony's crimes), each step after that will be easier than the previous step, and we can move on to political corruption, fix drug policies (which can play a large part in fixing our problems with drug cartels), energy, etc. I believe this could have a snowball effect in change because no one from the past several generations has seen anything like this. When we see how powerful our collective voice is, we'll use it again and again.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 7, 2012)

They briefly talk about rebuilding schools so I think that is where money is going towards; schools, hospitals, homes.

Anyway, for just being released a day ago, shit's blown up. When I went to bed 6 ish hours ago (I hate my job), no one knew who this guy was or had seen the video. Now, every fucking post on my facebook wall for the past 5 hours is about how we need to stop kony and all that fun stuff. I gotta hand it to this film maker/activist, pretty damn effective way of drumming up attention for a cause.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Mar 7, 2012)

What's a few thousand raped and mutilated children when compared with imaginary debt?

...
The (Global) movement is to show continued support on a world scale as well as the existing US one. A push to resolve the issue by the end of the year. Counties will always be in debt, the US will always spend a great deal of money on weapons instead of Global Aid. This talk about what is and isn't feasible for 1st world countries is ridiculous when compared with this.
Feel free not to participate in spreading awareness, but try to do something more productive with the time than to sit on this forum talking about how it's all ludicrous to attempt a change in this modern day.


EDIT: The post above which makes a connection with the Iraq war- I'd disagree completely with this as the Iraq war was largely slated due to England and the US getting involved to protect their own financial backs. This whole Kony campaign is the opposite as it aims for intervention based on the principles of Human rights violation, there is no oil to be gained. Also, as stated in this Video (which I'm sure everyone who has commented has watched...) the US is already involved by creating to International Criminal list (or whatever it may be called) and placing Kony on the top. England and the US have placed themselves into this situation of power and responsibility, it's up to the public to push this into fruition.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 7, 2012)

ILuvPillows said:


> The post above which makes a connection with the Iraq war- I'd disagree completely with this as the Iraq war was largely slated due to England and the US getting involved to protect their own financial backs. This whole Kony campaign is the opposite as it aims for intervention based on the principles of Human rights violation, there is no oil to be gained. Also, as stated in this Video (which I'm sure everyone who has commented has watched...) the US is already involved by creating to International Criminal list (or whatever it may be called) and placing Kony on the top. England and the US have placed themselves into this situation of power and responsibility, it's up to the public to push this into fruition.



The reason US Went to Iraq, was to end terrorism on behalf of Saddam, who was responsible for 200,000 civilian deaths + his genocidal campaign against the Kurdish which in this case, we have Kony, who is responsible for ~20,000 kidnappings + Whatever murders.

Seems to be the same story here.


----------



## traditional (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe that people are so against this movement. That whole 'we have bigger problems' line, while it does have some legitimate reasoning, is an absolute crock. The amount of support the U.S government has shown is already enough to have sent a message to other criminal organisations, and the continuing support means that other governments can get involved so the load isn't entirely on the U.S.
And I mean seriously, fiscal problems? U.S instability? Considering they spent over one TRILLION dollars on the Iraq war and pulled out the last of hundreds of thousands troops in December 2011, what's 100 soldiers going to do? Also, the argument about another Iraq/Sadam situation seems trivial. Uganda, Africa, etc does not have the resources or wealth to even come close to possessing the same power that Iraq did.


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2012)

to phrase it dilligently:

I am not your personal wehrmacht


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

Worst Idea Ever? | Wronging Rights

The Educated Field Negro, We got trouble.

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 7, 2012)

Fiction said:


> The reason US Went to Iraq, was to end terrorism on behalf of Saddam, who was responsible for 200,000 civilian deaths + his genocidal campaign against the Kurdish which in this case, we have Kony, who is responsible for ~20,000 kidnappings + Whatever murders.
> 
> Seems to be the same story here.



We went to Iraq because the Bush administration said that Saddam has WMD's, which was a complete lie. Genocide had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 7, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> We went to Iraq because the Bush administration said that Saddam has WMD's, which was a complete lie. Genocide had nothing to do with it.



I don't even know anymore


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I don't even know anymore



I don't anyone truly does, nor will ever be allowed to. Too many people stand to lose a lost of money if anyone learns the truth.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 7, 2012)

We did nothing about Idi Amin... who was far worse. Why do anything about this guy?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Loomer said:


> The Educated Field Negro, We got trouble.
> 
> I'll just leave this here...



That article makes some good points that I hadn't thought about upon first watching the KONY 2012 campaign video. It also provides facts and figures with what I think are good sources that I hadn't checked out before. Definitely made me think twice about this whole campaign... I'm 150% in favor of the desired outcome of the campaign, but the means do seem kind of shady, judging by the couple of articles you provided. I need to research a bit more...


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> That article makes some good points that I hadn't thought about upon first watching the KONY 2012 campaign video. It also provides facts and figures with what I think are good sources that I hadn't checked out before. Definitely made me think twice about this whole campaign... I'm 150% in favor of the desired outcome of the campaign, but the means do seem kind of shady, judging by the couple of articles you provided. I need to research a bit more...



Yup. We all do, though. Here it's sadly just another case of misinformed, naive college kids with a messiah complex potentially fucking the situation up even further. 

And an NGO where only 31% of profits go to the actual cause?! That just fucking stinks...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 7, 2012)

Edit:Totally didnt pay attention to the last couple of posts.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 7, 2012)

humm...perhaps the 'invisible children' organization isn't what they say to be:
Visible Children - KONY 2012 Criticism


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 7, 2012)

As far as I know the troops sent over there cannot engage in contact unless they have to defend themselves. They are only helping the Uganda Army find them.

So I don't think it's totally a bad idea. But we should keep a sharp eye out. Because there is no telling what could happen. 

Mainly do it for the kids and we should. But we don't just have to send troops, we can pray as well, and show support through awareness (doing so). 

Because I honestly did not know who Joseph Kony was, I honestly just found out about him when I saw the vid. Though I had heard about these kids in Africa who were handed guns and were made to fight. Didn't know there was a whole army of them exactly.

Anyway, apparently he has no real mission with this army, but to keep power?
What power does he exactly have? Fear, and money?


----------



## Necris (Mar 7, 2012)

Xiphos68 said:


> As far as I know the troops sent over there cannot engage in contact unless they have to defend themselves. They are only helping the Uganda Army find them.
> 
> So I don't think it's totally a bad idea. But we should keep a sharp eye out. Because there is no telling what could happen.



The US African Command has staged multiple missions to capture or kill Joseph Kony, failing each time. After each attempt the LRA commited large retaliatory attacks against the civilian population.



> Mainly do it for the kids and we should. But we don't just have to send troops, we can pray as well, and show support through awareness (doing so).


If direct military action is taken against the LRA hundreds if not thousands of children will die as children make up the main fighting force. No amount of prayer or awareness will change that fact.


> Because I honestly did not know who Joseph Kony was, I honestly just found out about him when I saw the vid. Though I had heard about these kids in Africa who were handed guns and were made to fight. Didn't know there was a whole army of them exactly.


The children in the LRA aren't the only child soldiers in africa.



> Anyway, apparently he has no real mission with this army, but to keep power?
> What power does he exactly have? Fear, and money?


The goal of the LRA is to establish a new government in Uganda based off of the 10 Commandments. The LRA is also the only "family" many of these children have known ever since being abducted from their homes and forced to fight so he has a strong influence over them. Members of the LRA also believe Joseph Kony to be receiving his orders directly from God.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info man.

But I mean something has to be done, we and they can't just give up you know?

We (speaking the U.S.), could have stopped Osama 2 or 3 times before finally getting him. But we eventually did. So this can be stopped as well. In war no one ever wins, and never gets everything they want. It's war. 

Yeah I remember reading something about him and the ten commandments. Now it all makes sense.

I'm not very fluent in all the politics on Africa, and I see where you're coming from, as the children getting hurt. It's more of a cult influence it seems like. 
Though they're forced but over time the influence really comes onto them, while some stay awake and realize what is going on and yeah some kids that's all they ever known. 

Really, really sucks for these kids though. It really does.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

The situation in Africa is generally just so fucked it's incomprehensible. 

One thing I do know though, is that naïve white people with some sort of patronizing, post-colonial Messiah complex piss me off to no end. 
I hate hate hate HATE IT when campaigns from the "white" world implicitly say that the people of Africa are completely helpless and unable to do anything themselves, and "benefactors" base their choice of solutions around what makes them feel good about themselves and what looks neat and flashy, not what actually makes a real, tangible difference. 

It is just SO FUCKING RACIST to run this whole "ooooh boohoo think of the children, we must save the poor black people" and then patronize an entire continent as if all of them are children. The problems in Africa can't just be solved by "The Great Benevolent White Man" coming in and pouring money into various stupid projects that look good on paper. The problems are so much more complex than that, and require long-term solutions. 

However, don't for a second think the Africans can't fend for themselves. They're the exact same people as "us", just with shittier luck.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 7, 2012)

Know what the underlying issue is?

There were ~35 people on that list shown in the beginning of the film that Hague wanted to go after.

How many of those names are we familiar with? How many of those names do we hear about in the news?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that I had no idea who Kony was before watching this. I'd heard of the Lord's Resistance Army, but only because it's the name of a Feared song. 

This guy is fucked in the head, and he needs to be stopped and captured. The sooner the people of Uganda (and surrounding nations) are safe from him, the better.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry, but funding a corrupt army is enough to put me off of this.

I wish the means were different...

With that said, I do hope that bastard gets captured one way or another, and then he can go ahead and burn in hell.

And yeah, not recognizing most of the names in that list made me feel very irritated with myself...


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not like this guy is the only monster in Uganda...


----------



## torqueofficial (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a little but interesting article that I am sure we can all read just to keep a more objective mind:

the visible problem with invisible children « i&#8217;m a fan of postcards


----------



## liamh (Mar 7, 2012)

Loomer said:


> It's not like this guy is the only monster in Uganda...


I never got this Tu Quoque logic of 'there are other people just as bad as X, therefore X is less/not important'
That said, I refuse to follow the sensationalist propaganda of the video for reason already mentioned


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, hey. Looky what I found:

The Daily What

Might raise an eyebrow or two. Same thing Invisible Children is trying to do.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 7, 2012)

Loomer you made a very good point. A point that I almost forgot, the people of Africa are very, very smart. Though they may not have technology like we do, and etc.

They're definitely not stupid. They're many problems in Africa though, it needs leadership. Though we don't have so much of that ourselves at times.

It's a hard situation to deal with.


----------



## liamh (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this topic too sensitive for me to post 'meme' images about it?
Probably.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 7, 2012)

Man...

I agree with some of you guys, and disagree with others. For background, I'm first-generation American, with the majority of my family still in the Congo (formerly Zaire). Africa is so fucked. European colonization came, drew arbitrary lines that completely ignored tribal beefs, then left huge power vacuums. Africans blame whites, while whites either say "Look what they're doing with their freedom" or "Poor, backwards, people, let's save them." There's rampant corruption, and all-in-all it's a scary, fucked up situation. 

We need to do what the Romans did for Europe, IMO. Western Europe was backwards as fuck, savage shit before getting a few lessons from Roman occupation. I'm not suggesting that we occupy a continent, or even have a military presence at all there, rather we should try to help them build infrastructure, industry, the things that lead to stability and self-sustenance. As it stands, we either give corrupt national governments weapons they use for nefarious ends, or money that lines their pockets, and that just fuels the fires.

This Kony thing isn't the only, or biggest, abuse of children in sub-Saharan Africa, but it's definitely a start. We (the Western world) can be world leaders without being world police. If perhaps bringing awareness to the issue is a start, I can deal with Kony being the "cause of the week." Doing something trumps doing nothing. If we stand back and say, "Sorry kids, but America's got some kinks to iron out, we'll get back to you when we've reached a better point" we'll never do anything. There will always be national debts, homeless people in our cities, and general bullshit going wrong. Waiting to become a utopia before trying to help extreme issues like that of child soldiers is just not practical. We'll have a generation of fucked-up adults over there by the time America's debt gets handled, do you think we'll be in a better condition to help then?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate to say it, it makes me sound heartless, but I have to go with Hawk on this one. We have too many problems to sort out here before we can deal with the rest of the world's.

Damn is this some good propaganda, though. If the government were to start employing this guy to make propaganda for them...djod help us all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Man...
> 
> I agree with some of you guys, and disagree with others. For background, I'm first-generation American, with the majority of my family still in the Congo (formerly Zaire). Africa is so fucked. European colonization came, drew arbitrary lines that completely ignored tribal beefs, then left huge power vacuums. Africans blame whites, while whites either say "Look what they're doing with their freedom" or "Poor, backwards people, let's save them." There's rampant corruption, and all-in-all it's a scary, fucked up situation.
> 
> ...




Interesting, have you ever heard of James Shikwati? I had to write something for one of my classes a while ago on him so I'll just copy and paste that here, it sums up my views on foreign aid.


----


While grateful for the sentiment of foreign aid, James Shikwati, director of the Inter Region Economic Network in Kenya, completely disagrees with the idea of sending aid to poorer nations arguing that it breeds governmental complacency, dependence and corruption, doing more harm than good in the long run: countries that have collected the most development aid are also the ones that are in the worst shape. Despite the billions that have poured into Africa, the continent remains poor. 

Shikwati claims massive bureaucracies are financed through the use of aid money which allows both complacency and corruption to thrive because the government does not need to rely on its people as a primary source of funding (through taxation). He says that politicians managing aid take most of it so they may distribute it for use by their own tribe members and family, then proceed to sell the excess to make more money, thereby leaving those in need unassisted. 

Shikwati reserves the bulk of his attacks for the way in which aid distorts local economies. First, he argues that developmental aid can actually weaken local markets, sometimes to the point of collapse. Shikwati points to food shortages in the region arguing they exist because local farmers cannot compete with food aid given from governments abroad because, as aid, it is free or very cheap. With free, or very nearly free, food flooding the market, farmers to stop farming, and when an actual crisis occurs there are few farmers around to grow food and people starve to death. 
Next, claims Shikwati, had aid not been given, poorer countries would have had to engage in trade with nearby countries, improve infrastructure, make borders more permeable, and enact laws that allow for a market economy. In addition, this would serve as a way for, Africans to stop seeing themselves as beggars and as people capable of standing on their own two feet. In response to those who argue that a lack of aid would mean death to many who rely on it, Shikwati says that Kenya would develop its own economy and proceed to help those that need help. 

Responding to those who claim that a vast array of jobs would also be lost if aid efforts were ceased, Shikwati uses an example of a Kenyan biochemist to show why these jobs are not necessarily a good thing. Not only are the jobs created by foreign aid artificial, local human capital is wasted. Highly trained local individuals like the biochemist are doing things like serving as a driver for those carrying out aid. Shikwati also states that these jobs are artificially created and should not be there in the first place. 
Finally, in response to those who point to the post World War II success of aid to Germany, Shikwati argues that Germany already had a large and effective infrastructure in place, whereas countries like Kenya need to develop infrastructure on their own. Aid, then, without appropriate infrastructure already in place, perpetuates a lack of infrastructure. 
My position is that a government should not donate money to other countries while it still has substantial problems of its own (however individuals should be free to what they want with their own money). An example of such a problem in Canada is homelessness, especially rampant in Vancouver where more than 3700 people are without a home. Nevertheless our federal government still donates hundreds of millions of dollars while citing budget shortfalls to help the homeless. When one does not even have to go far to see citizens of their own with severe medical problems living on the streets left to fend for themselves, are we really in a position to be allocating any money towards foreign aid? Should we not be putting the needs of those that the government has been entrusted to take care of first?

Once a country has successfully addressed existing issues inside of itself and without ignoring its citizens problems, then I see no issue with giving aid to foreign countries. Some may argue this is somewhat of a false dichotomy (at least potentially) because a situation where giving foreign aid doesn't necessitate neglecting our problems could arise. If, for example, we have surplus grain, more grain than we could possibly use to feed our own hungry, and putting it on the open market would drive down prices to a level that would make it more costly to harvest than the price it might fetch, yet too high for potential aid recipients to buy, and in so doing drive the price of undonated grain higher, then aid can be given without it having coming at the expense of the locally unfortunate. However, in situations such as the one described, giving aid would not be at the expense of a countries own people, so it is appropriate for the grain to be sent out as aid. 

Furthermore, giving aid directly to governments that could be potentially corrupt is not a viable solution, unless there is some way of ensuring all aid is used the way it is meant to be used, which would be rather costly to enforce. While I do agree with Shikwatis argument that babying countries indefinitely is unfeasible in the long run, and causes more harm than good, abruptly cutting off aid in the way he suggests would not be a good idea because theres no way of knowing (short of actually removing all aid) whether or not a viable economy would spring up fast enough to make up for the lack of aid funding as Shikwati claims it will. The result of a miscalculation of such magnitude could easily jeopardize millions of lives, and as Jeffrey D. Sachs said in response to Shikwatis criticism of foreign assistance, [t]his happens to be a matter of life and death for millions of people, so getting it wrong has huge consequences. As an alternative, I think slowly pulling the focus away from supplying consumption goods such as clothing and food and instead focusing on the development of human capital along with capital goods would make the most sense help alleviate widespread poverty in poor countries as a long term solution. After all, what is to happen to countries such as Iraq and Afghanistan as foreign troops pull out and aid money stops being sent? Many predict a complete economic collapse as more than 90% of Afghanistans nation budget is comprised of aid money. Had more efforts been made to help build up a real and viable economy, educated workforce, and production of capital goods then perhaps we would not be reading about impending economic disaster for Afghanistan. As the old age adage goes: if we give a man a fish, hell be fed for a day but if we teach him to fish he can feed himself all he wants. While some question how he will survive while learning to fish, much like how a countries people will survive if aid is cutoff and theyre simply told how to build an effective economy, my answer is to concurrently teach him to fish and to wean him off the gratis fish he receives on a daily basis until he no longer needs external support.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Found some more:

Visible Children - KONY 2012 Criticism


----------



## Necris (Mar 7, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I'm sorry, but funding a corrupt army is enough to put me off of this.
> 
> I wish the means were different...
> 
> ...


If the simple fact Invisible Children funded them weren't enough to put you off both the Sudan Peoples Liberation Army and the Ugandan Peoples Defence Force are accused of many of the same crimes as the LRA including rape, looting and* using child soldiers*, yet Invisible Children defend funding them*. 

*


----------



## bhakan (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Chickenhawk. As terrible as the things happening there (and across the world for that matter), we need to focus on stabilizing our own country, and then on "saving" one country at a time. Throw our full force behind one task at a time, and actually accomplish that task. The U.S. is only so powerful, if we keep getting spreading our resources thinner, we are going to cripple ourselves, and then how are we going to help them?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Necris said:


> If the simple fact Invisible Children funded them weren't enough to put you off both the Sudan Peoples Liberation Army and the Ugandan Peoples Defence Force are accused of many of the same crimes as the LRA including rape, looting and* using child soldiers*, yet Invisible Children defend funding them*.
> 
> *



^This.

Also, Invisible Children have admitted that Kony is very possibly not even in Uganda anymore.

Furthermore, they're pocketing the money. They've admitted that only 31% of IC's income is actually going to charitable causes. 



------this next part is just my opinion, don't get butthurt--------

These are the same kind people that support complete transparency (WikiLeaks and the like), yet they refuse to allow Invisible Children Inc. to be independently audited like similar organizations helping that area. Fairly hypocritical of them.


----------



## groph (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, since I can Internet too, and I like watching a video and feeling smart because of it as well, maybe this is worthwhile to post.



EDIT: Now I'm not versed in Ugandan history but I'll go out on a limb (and will gladly be corrected) and say that the post-colonial situation in Africa is probably mostly similar anywhere in Africa where there are child soldiers. In Sierra Leone, kids are an extremely vulnerable population who can be easily swayed into joining a militia group. These kids suffer from a lack of education, resources, political voice (any autonomy, really) and generally a lack of civilian infrastructure. A warlord, who is somebody with a semblance of power and wealth, can come along and recruit kids very easily, where they will at least gain some sense of purpose and solidarity. Of course they have to do a bunch of awful shit in the process, I am not condoning the nature of child soldiering. It's just a HELL of a lot more complicated than "Oh, what a fucking dick this Kony guy is, making kids fight! Jesus!" This goes on in many African nations, and in many places outside of Africa too. The "white world" can't NOT stay out of a solution, but it's not going to involve taking down militia forces because somebody will just fill the void - short term solutions are something we're great at and they never work out. I think child soldiers being involved in conflict is more of a symptom than a problem in itself.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 7, 2012)

So I officially care even less about this than I did before. This Invisible Children group is shady as hell. From the sources linked in this thread I have seen this:

1) $8.6 Million spent last year. Only 31% was towards helping their cause. Really?

2) The man who started it has said so himself that Kony hasn't actually been active in Uganda since 2006. 

3) In reply to the above, he has admitted it is ethically immoral to make the claims he is making about Uganda when Kony isn't actually there. 

4) From the pictures it seems like more of a, "Look what I'm doing! I get to have ignorant people praise me for "saving lives!" GO ME!"


Yeah...I'll pass on this "cause."


----------



## groph (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Yeah, the student union at my university which is activist as all fuck isn't even getting behind it. Overrated global issue is overrated.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 7, 2012)

Stealth's post, as well as groph's, are both excellent. I disagree with Stealth a bit in the sense that I personally believe that the U.S., and Canada, can cut back on foreign aid AND manage our domestic issues. I'm very against feeding Africa, the Middle East, or South America if it means not feeding our own, so to speak. If we can swing it, cool, but draining our resources in massive amounts and in massive wastes doesn't do anybody any good.

As far as Invisible Children, like I told Ross on Facebook, a dollar on the ground there beats it being in IC's (or the hordes of hipsters who are on the bandwagon) collective mouths. I'm glad this issue has come up, as it's engendered some discussion, but I wish people would instead donate to either a reputable organization or simply write their representatives in Congress/Parliament/whatever.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Stealth's post, as well as groph's, are both excellent. I disagree with Stealth a bit in the sense that I personally believe that the U.S., and Canada, can cut back on foreign aid AND manage our domestic issues. I'm very against feeding Africa, the Middle East, or South America if it means not feeding our own, so to speak. If we can swing it, cool, but draining our resources in massive amounts and in massive wastes doesn't do anybody any good.
> 
> As far as Invisible Children, like I told Ross on Facebook, a dollar on the ground there beats it being in IC's (or the hordes of hipsters who are on the bandwagon) collective mouths. I'm glad this issue has come up, as it's engendered some discussion, but I wish people would instead donate to either a reputable organization or simply write their representatives in Congress/Parliament/whatever.



While we disagree on the issue, fundamentally, I'll agree with the second part of your post.

IF you want to help, don't send your money to IC. It's obvious they are profiting.

Wonder how popular a campaign exposing ic would be?


----------



## torqueofficial (Mar 7, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> So I officially care even less about this than I did before. This Invisible Children group is shady as hell. From the sources linked in this thread I have seen this:
> 
> 1) $8.6 Million spent last year. Only 31% was towards helping their cause. Really?
> 
> ...



Where did you read the first point there? I would like to read that article bro .


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 7, 2012)

torqueofficial said:


> Where did you read the first point there? I would like to read that article bro .



Third paragraph: 
The Educated Field Negro, We got trouble.

And here is another for shits n' giggles (so to speak):
Worst Idea Ever? | Wronging Rights


You can find those same links in Loomer's post on the first page of this thread.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 8, 2012)

It's been said already but I just wanted to put in my two cents.

I think the idea of getting rid of the leaders of evil organisations, such as Kony, is great even if it is a little short sighted, and if people want to go ahead and support IC then be my guest.

I on the other hand don't wish to support Invisible Children, as much as I like their idea of raising awareness of this guy and what he is doing. In fact I would go as far as saying that I wish they weren't going to get any funding for what they are doing given what I can see of them.

It really seems like 3 college students took a trip to Africa a decade ago with a camera to go and look for an unheard of issue to champion and start a charity for and become wealthy in the process.

Their propaganda is somewhat biased and dishonest, misleading and made to encourage sharing by people who will watch it once and pass it on due to it seeming like such a polarized issue, and as far as I'm concerned *a cause based upon even the slightest deception is not a cause worth fighting for*. If they were more up front and honest from the off then I would be more inclined to support them.

Their youtube video has been viewed more than 11 million times at the time I write this, that alone will be gaining them a large portion of money.

What I said above about the aim being a little short sighted, what I mean by this is that great, let's aim to get Kony taken down and the LRA dismantled by the end of 2012, but what then? What will this charity organisation that we have given a butt load of power and financial ability do next?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 8, 2012)

Another point on "what happens next?"

OK, let's say this is successful and the bastard gets arrested and all that. The video is all "yay! Let's reunited these kids with their parents and it will all be hunky dory!"

NO. FUCKING. WAY.

Anybody who is paying attention knows that professional soldiers have a difficult time adjusting to civilian life. How do you think preteens who were abducted, forced to kill, mutilate and rape other children are going to _function_ when this is all over?

Better be earmarking some of that unspent charity money for intensive counseling, because this doesn't end pretty.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Mar 8, 2012)

The dude knows how to get peoples attention..


----------



## The Beard (Mar 8, 2012)

This whole thing is starting to piss me right the fuck off 

I came into this thread to post that "one does not simply destabalize a ugandan warlord by liking a status" picture.

Literally half my friends on facebook have changed their profile pictures to "Stop Kony" posters and do the whole "#stopkony" hashtag thing. 

Whoop-de-shit. What good does that do?

This whole shebang has good intentions, but a lot of the data is wrong, there are extremely shady undertones, and like a previous poster said, it has kind of a "look at me! I care about this so I changed my profile picture" feel to it and all of these people that "care" are hardly going to do anything more than sit back and watch what happens.

This whole thing just makes me:


----------



## Cancer (Mar 8, 2012)

My 2 cents, but first, a preface:

A: I'm writing this at 2:30am, so its WAYYYYYY past my bedtime, and I'm tired,
B: I reserve the right to completely change my mind tomorrow,
C: I have barely read the other responses here, so I'm repeating what's been said, please see A:

Firstly, I'm going to drop this link, and say nothing else about it:

The Daily What

Secondly, 

You know what kept gnawing my guts over and over again as I'm watching this? "Should the entire planet be involved with this? Why is this the responsibility of JUST the US?" At least for a little while we had worldwide support after 9/11, your tellling me you can't get that here?

Last thought:

This guy clearly cares about what happening in Uganda, or at least he communicates it well. Ultimately, IMO, that is NOT his underlying agenda. I believe, but cannot prove, that river underneath it all is ..... He trying to prove a point.

He trying to prove that common humanity can effect change in the reaction of the power elite by use of social networking tools. He trying to see if change can happen from the ground up, as oppose to top down, like it's currently believed.

I find myself wondering why he didn't start this movement if South Africa, since the culture there is very similiar to that of Europe and the States.

Good night all, past my bedtime.


tl;dr?

After I woke up:

Advertising has two components, a product, and an action. I think this guy is trying to see if that mechanism can used for something good as opposed to selling us crap. Ask yourself a question which would you rather do. Buy (action) a bar of soap (product)? Or, take out (action) a brutal dictator (product)?


----------



## Loomer (Mar 8, 2012)

The backlash against IC is gonna be so very delicious to watch.. If it's brewing as it is already, imagine what it'll be when the mainstream media picks it up just how shady/incompetent they are.

At least, let's hope this whole mess brings some more focus on how NGO's operate, and how foreign aid can be applied in the best manner possible. It should be obvious to anyone with half a brain, who sees past the propaganda bullshit, that this whole Africa issue is not something that can be solved quickly by pouring money down shoddily-planned projects that offer only short term solutions. 

The need for viable, well thought out and most of all LONG TERM solutions is greater than ever, and it's time people learn that instead of just perpetuating this fucking useless "awareness"/facebook-activism shit.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

All I'll point out is, today, my facebook is almost Kony-Free, just goes to show how things can blow over so quickly with some people.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiction said:


> All I'll point out is, today, my facebook is almost Kony-Free, just goes to show how things can blow over so quickly with some people.



"I totally saved the world by clicking "Share" that one time. Go me."


----------



## Asrial (Mar 8, 2012)

Just to join;

I saw the video last night, not knowing anything before.
I shared it, and got linked the visible children tumblr-post.
After MASSIVE critique from an ass that didn't read the "i will take this down shortly, shaddap", I unfriended a douche from FB, deleted the video and never looked back.

I agree that Kony should go and die in a bonfire, but the case is so deep...
First up, I'm heavily against military, and IC supporting one of the more shady armies? Fuck no.
Second, how can we exactly do a difference? "Liking" a post? Lolwut. Even if the entire globe stood out and said "arrest Kody!", you wouldn't get anything at all. He's on the top priority over men to be caught, the international systems KNOWS, god dammit. That's why Osama took so long too; if they knew where he were, then blimey, he would've been caught the very instant.
Third, and as stated; then what to do with the traumatized children? They're dangerous. Do you want to put them in rehab and heavily medicate them? Grind them to patties? Leave them be?


----------



## Loomer (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm all for grinding children into patties, but then again that's just me...


----------



## Asrial (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely morbid :]
It's easy to be an activist, but there's just times where it won't do a damn thing.

Demo against ACTA? Yes, worth it, as it gave politicians a clear message about not signing the horrid treaty.
Demo against Kody? No, because if the gov knew where he were, he would obviously be history by now, and since he is so high priority, then what the balls, think they still don't know?


----------



## Quikblade (Mar 8, 2012)

I was going to write a longwinded reply basically saying im not sure lol, the IC is obviously a bit dodge but the cause on the surface of things is a good one which is easy to get behind.

So im gonna offer an alternative veiwpoint instead. (Maybe it should be a different thread)

I see a lot of people argueing that we need to sort things out at home (be it in America or Europe). There is also those who say it is not simply as easy as taking down Kony, and i agree.

Theres a lot of problems in this world that we need to adress and most of them can be filtered down to being economic. We need a radical change in the system so that there is no upper, middle or lower class. These classes are defined by your wealth so i think thats the place to start. Get rid of the economic system.

That is not a easy thing to do in itself and i think thats the problem with the whole situation of the financial crises atm. If we simply dropped the economy major public disorder would surely ensue, but its something to think about.

I suggest anyone who hasnt already checked it out check out the Zeitgeist Movement. 

I reckon there will be a few people who have some negative stuff to say about it especially as it has a anti-religous theme at the start and im sure people will accuse me of being a conspiricay theorist if they watch the 9/11 part. 

I however would say that its worth looking at some of the ideas expressed about the banking system and the resource based economy in the later part of it. There's 3 movies so quite a bit of veiwing and i cba getting links cause im at work (just google it). 

Anyway thats more then i meant to put just trying to be constructive as opposed to just saying this probly wont work.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2012)

Quikblade said:


> I was going to write a longwinded reply basically saying im not sure lol, the IC is obviously a bit dodge but the cause on the surface of things is a good one which is easy to get behind.
> 
> So im gonna offer an alternative veiwpoint instead. (Maybe it should be a different thread)
> 
> ...



I hate to derail this thread, but let me just say that all other things being equal, humans will _invent_ striations in class and just generally do stupid shit. In a resource-based economy, perhaps intelligence or physical ability or god-forbid attractiveness will become dividing factors, given enough time. There's no solution to the instincts that make us shitty. Capitalism and communism would work just fine if the problem was in the actual process or system.

I applaud you willing to actually think about a solution. I'm tired of seeing "Kony-haters" on Facebook, just like the OWS-haters a few months ago. It's easy to say something won't work, not so easy to think up something that works. Ironic, considering my post was mostly about how a resource driven economy wouldn't work like you think it would.


----------



## Quikblade (Mar 8, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I hate to derail this thread, but let me just say that all other things being equal, humans will _invent_ striations in class and just generally do stupid shit. In a resource-based economy, perhaps intelligence or physical ability or god-forbid attractiveness will become dividing factors, given enough time. There's no solution to the instincts that make us shitty. Capitalism and communism would work just fine if the problem was in the actual process or system.
> 
> I applaud you willing to actually think about a solution. I'm tired of seeing "Kony-haters" on Facebook, just like the OWS-haters a few months ago. It's easy to say something won't work, not so easy to think up something that works. Ironic, considering my post was mostly about how a resource driven economy wouldn't work like you think it would.


 
Fair Enough, you hava a good point with regards to my class theory actually . Still I was reading through this thread and got a little pissed with the attitude that doing anything was pointless. 

Dont get me wrong Im objective about the whole thing. I dont get suckered into beliveing everything they say in there. But i think theres a few things worth considering.

I think tbh theres a lot more we need to consider before we could even think about trying to implement a resource based economy. 

Overpopulation is one of the main problems in the world right now IMO. maybe capitalism would even work if there was more to go round.

So I guess the question is how can we get the world back in order?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2012)

Too funny not to share here:


----------



## pink freud (Mar 8, 2012)

It's really for another thread, but Class and Economy will exist as long as major inefficiencies in production exist.

You can't escape conservation of matter/energy, but you can manipulate it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 8, 2012)

Watch the whole thing, he talks specifically about Kony at 38:30.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems like a good idea on the face of it, but as has already been mentioned, there are too many red flags.

One thing I thought was funny was that this group says they plan to plaster Kony's face all over everything on April 20th.

Seriously, 4-20? Really? Most of their target demographic is going to be *baked out of their skulls*. Who on earth thought that it would be a good idea to have a bunch of college kids who are stoned out of their gourds running around the city all night?

The other issue I have with the video is how blatantly manipulative it is. It's this constant barrage of "gotta hit home" tactics and "V-for-Vendetta," "We are the 99%" imagery.


----------



## Genome (Mar 8, 2012)

This should be a pre-requisite.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh, fair enough, although Africa is a pretty complicated place in terms of geopolitics. It's understandably a lot harder for someone from North America to pick out one of 54 countries than it is to show this map to someone from Africa...






...and say "click Canada."


----------



## Genome (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it the bottom one?


----------



## groph (Mar 8, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Another point on "what happens next?"
> 
> OK, let's say this is successful and the bastard gets arrested and all that. The video is all "yay! Let's reunited these kids with their parents and it will all be hunky dory!"
> 
> ...



Another superb point that I've read a bit about in the literature around child soldiers. There are limited programs designed to reintegrate children, but that's not to say it's always effective and always gets to the kids.

There just isn't going to be a happy ending for the kids involved in child soldiering and people need to get their heads out of their asses and stop feeling so bloody sorry for these kids - they're not even necessarily seen as children in that part of the world, they're not "innocent," childhood isn't understood over there like it is over here. That's not to explain away the situation as another instance of cultural relativism, it's to say that we're ill-equipped from the get go when it comes to understanding the problem and we're certainly in no place to make snap judgments.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2012)

genome said:


> Is it the bottom one?



You, sir, are hereby no longer allowed to send us relief money and aid for the reintegration of all our child soldiers.

(Granted, in Canada, they're child soldiers more due to playing too much Call of Duty...)


----------



## Riffer (Mar 8, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Too funny not to share here:


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I posted this on my Facebook, it's too good not to. All I see on my Facebook are these post about "Watch this video, and spread the word" and it's posted by some duck lipped 23 year old girl with a Abercrombie hoodie on and statuses that say "ZOMG, people drive like assholes, my coffee is hot, my favorite Usher song just came on my Pandora station, all guys are dick heads, I can believe they voted that guy off American Idol, someone buy me a iPad PPWWWEEEASEEE!!!!1!11!!"


----------



## Loomer (Mar 9, 2012)

...aaand just as I expected, none of the people who posted the video yesterday or wednesday posted any sort of followups. So much for dedication.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't pretend to have any real level of understanding of the situation over there, but I was lucky enough on the way to work this morning to catch an interview on NPR with a journalist from one of Uganda's leading news outlets. I can't find a text version of the interview on their site, so I will have to paraphrase the perspective she shared as best I can:

1. Ugandans were under the impression that the war ended 6 years ago
2. Kony isn't in Uganda any more
3. Removing Kony from his position will almost certainly lead to one of his subordinates stepping up to take over, which more than likely results in starting the war in Uganda all over again, destroying all the progress Ugandans have made in the last 6 years since the war ended
4. The region is already deeply invested in their reconstruction and recovery programs, and feel that while it's good that the Kony 2012 video is raising awareness, they don't appreciate that it is ignoring (willfully or otherwise) the progress the Ugandan people and government have made and continue to make.

Again, I don't pretend to understand the situation, but it was refreshing to hear opinions from someone who's actually living it.

Additionally, I did find the following article on NPR, and found it to provide some good/interesting/useful insights:
Joseph Kony Is Infamous ? But Will He Be Caught? : NPR


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 9, 2012)

All the videos in all of Youtube will not do what a single bullet to the skull can.

The whole collective voice of 6 BILLION PEOPLE, will not stop one man unless someone takes upon themselves to do the dirty work.

The same can be said of any other issue.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone even watched the video?

At the start it says its an experiment...

...by a "filmmaker"...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 9, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Has anyone even watched the video?
> 
> At the start it says its an experiment...
> 
> ...by a "filmmaker"...


tl;dw. Stopped around the 2 minute mark. There was nothing even relevant, either in the images presented, or in the narration, within that time period.

The filmmaker could at least do the service to his audience of vaguely describing the topic of his film in it's first 6-7% of runtime.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 10, 2012)

Something my friend posted which I think sums this whole thing up:

"IF YOU HAVIN' KONY PROBLEMS I FEEL BAD FOR YOU SON, HE TOOK 99 CHILDREN BUT YO STATUS AIN'T SAVED ONE."


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## The Reverend (Mar 10, 2012)

Wingchunwarrior said:


>



Child soldiers, such a hoot, right? Funny shit, man, funny shit.


----------



## groph (Mar 10, 2012)

African voices respond to hyper-popular Kony 2012 viral campaign - Boing Boing


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 10, 2012)

This is all the KONY 2012 campaign has done to most of the people who watched the video full of one sided, exaggerated, "don't look it up, just fight for my cause" bullshit.






Just about my whole view on this has been posted.
I refuse to support IC.
Seems to me like they are just funding their own army and playing war games out there.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 10, 2012)

TBH, the most annoying thing, after the KONY 2012 videos, Are the people that write 50 odd statuses about how annoying it is or how bad the charity is.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 11, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> TBH, the most annoying thing, after the KONY 2012 videos, Are the people that write 50 odd statuses about how annoying it is or how bad the charity is.


 
That's come to be the natural progession of things that explode on the internet, I think. Thing blows up out of nowhere, people spread said Thing, people complain about the people spreading the Thing, and then people complain about the people who are complaining about the people who are spreading the Thing.

I'd like to be the first person here to complain about the people who are complaining about the people who are complaining about the people who are spreading the thing .


----------



## snegdk (Mar 11, 2012)

For the money they have collected they can hire an A-TEAM!


----------



## kostein (Mar 11, 2012)

snegdk said:


> For the money they have collected they can hire an A-TEAM!



I'd say several A-Teams


----------



## Alimination (Mar 11, 2012)

I found this in the related video section. Someone actually from Uganda's perspective. Though it was interesting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 11, 2012)

Alimination said:


> I found this in the related video section. Someone actually from Uganda's perspective. Though it was interesting.




What a well-mannered, intelligent, balanced young lady. Her parents seemed to have done a great job! (maybe, I'm not presuming to know her through the internet )

She flags up pretty much everything I find an issue with the Kony 2012 campaign though.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 11, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Child soldiers, such a hoot, right? Funny shit, man, funny shit.



Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 11, 2012)

Only one person in my Facebook feed has posted the video. I'm ashamed of my Facebook friends for not being more faux-socially-conscious.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 12, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Only one person in my Facebook feed has posted the video. I'm ashamed of my Facebook friends for not being more faux-socially-conscious.



The only person that shared the video on my Facebook was one of my nephews. He was testing me, to see if I'd un-friend him.

I did.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Britain gave them independence and look what they did with it...



You mean after they along with France and Germany divided the country into pieces based on the existence of natural resources with no respect for tribal boundaries or human rights in the Berlin Conference? 

Foreign powers are what created the chaos and destruction in the first place. Independence is not freedom nor stability, and insinuating that these monstrous crimes are somehow the fault of the African people is the absolute epitome of Social Darwinism.



Alimination said:


> I found this in the related video section. Someone actually from Uganda's perspective. Though it was interesting.




I hoped someone would put this on here before I did. It just goes to show how easily a thirty year old war crime can be falsely blown back into relevance by misinformation and ignorance.

I will admit, I did share the video. I remembered when I saw the original documentary about his friend my junior year, so I forwarded it to my old Art teacher. As soon as I did my own research, I went back to the post and reiterated that though the cause of bringing Kony to trial for his crimes is legitimate, this group is not.

He uses his own child to push an agenda. That alone is sickening to me.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 13, 2012)

Treeunit212 said:


> You mean after they along with France and Germany divided the country into pieces based on the existence of natural resources with no respect for tribal boundaries or human rights in the Berlin Conference?
> 
> Foreign powers are what created the chaos and destruction in the first place. Independence is not freedom nor stability, and insinuating that these monstrous crimes are somehow the fault of the African people is the absolute epitome of Social Darwinism.
> 
> ...



Well in all honesty I was half joking when I wrote that post.

But nah Africa was a beautiful peaceful place before the Bad white man came.

What about the Khoikhoi who pushed out the San tribe in S. Africa, made them slaves and basically took over the whole area?

Or Lobengula raiding and pillaging neighboring tribes and villages? And he's just one example of a brutal warlord in Africa.

Spare me the "White man came across the sea and ruined our paradise" bullshit. This stuff happens/happened all over the world, Its human nature.

I'm not saying its right but its easy to say "its all your fault were not civilized".


----------



## Treeunit212 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kony screening provokes anger in Uganda - YouTube


----------



## Alimination (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like the fool got arrested. hahahaha


Invisible Children Co-Founder Detained: SDPD | NBC San Diego


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2012)

> SDPD said he was found masturbating in public, vandalizing cars and possibly under the influence of something



Like a boss


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2012)

Alimination said:


> Looks like the fool got arrested. hahahaha
> 
> 
> Invisible Children Co-Founder Detained: SDPD | NBC San Diego



Hah, I was JUST going to post the same story, from a different source. Nice work there, !


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Hah, I was JUST going to post the same story, from a different source. Nice work there, !



Me too.

But I'm going to post it anyways:

U.S. News - Report: Invisible Children co-founder detained by police; charity made 'KONY 2012' video

Rubbing salt in the wound.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

That is literally the funniest shit I've heard all day. Outshines everything else that has happened in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok wait, now that it's sunk in, I actually feel bad for him. This whole issue must literally be driving him nuts... I think he's far, FAR from being my favorite person, but I certainly hope he doesn't go any further than this...

... That was still funny though...


----------



## djinn314 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the story


----------



## renzoip (Mar 16, 2012)

I saw the video, I did not share it, since I don't even use social media. Anyways, here is my take on this matter:

I have a couple issues with the way the campaign is being presented. I think the campaign is over simplifying a very complex issue such as armed conflict.

I think they are putting the face of one bad guy over a bigger issue where there are a lot of bad guys.

The campaign seems to insinuate that people should support the Ugandan army, which itself has a bad record of human rights abuses and the use of child soldiers, similar to Kony.

The campaign also insinuates that people should support the Ugandan government, which not long ago was trying to pass a bill that would impose the death penalty of gays and lesbians. 

The campaign also suggest that Kony is still in uganda when in fact he has been the Central African Republic for the last 5 years, and the numbers of the LRA have been reduced; the number child soldiers have been reduced as well. 

Having that said, I believe the issue is the way the campaign has been presented, not with the campaign itself. I hardly believe that this is enough to justify all the amount of hate that some people have thrown at it, their makers, and their supporters. 

Different people will tell you different things about what they think the campaign purpose is and whether it is achievable. I have heard a lot of negative criticism, but very little people suggesting something better. And this is what I have an issue with, just a bunch of hate mongering and calls for indifference/apathy, like that is actually any better. 

Yet a lot of this same people also want us to care about issues such the situation in Israel, the situation in Cuba, Libya, Syria, etc. And even when they are using flawed biased campaigns.All in humanitarian grounds. So I also see a double standard there.

Finally, like so many of you say, if you really dislike the video so much or don't care about the campaign, then don't watch it. Why spend time and effort hating on it? You think the making the maker of it is a piece of shit? Fine, but does spreading hate for something you claim not to care make you a lot better? Are you annoyed that so many of your friends in FB are reposting the video? Then don't click on it or don't spend so much time on FB if you think your friends are that lame. 

I'm not the biggest fan of the campaign, but just saying... Perhaps critics should just wait for Southpark to make an episode mocking the Kony 2012 campaign and just have a good laugh and chill out, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2012)

EDIT: Already covered.


----------



## Genome (Mar 16, 2012)

#Bony2012


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to resurrect the dead, nor to put more salt on the wound, but I just read this article and found it particularly good and of remarkable quality:

The White Savior Industrial Complex - Teju Cole - International - The Atlantic

I thought it was worth the bump and some of you might enjoy it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 28, 2012)




----------

